# ram air hood and intake problems



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I have the banshee ram air hood. Tests show that it should get me an extra 25hp. Before the hood, I had a k&n air intake set up. The problem is that the hood only works with the stock filter. Aside from having a custom intake made, are there any off road intakes that will work with the banshee hood?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

there's no hood that will get you 25 HP. the best an intake can do aside from flow is to prevent you from LOSING HP due to hot intake air temperatures. it's an appearance mod


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

You're mixing HOOD up with intake. And even then, you would still be wrong. I have a true ram air hood (not the stock hood scoops). The dyno numbers show an extra 25 hp to the wheels because air is literally beng rammed straight through to the engine. Get your facts straight. Now, does anyone with more knowledge than me wanna answer this question? I'm relatively stupid when it comes to this stuff, but I do know an off road k&n ntake WILL get you an extra 14 to18 to the wheels and a functional ram air hood does better than that.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a question, how do you test a ram air setup on a dyno? The problem that I see with it is that the car has to be moving forward at a rappid rate for the ram air to show any benifit (100+MPH), how would you simulate that on a dyno?


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I really don't know. I've been told that they use special dyno machines with special sensors and a high output fan. I saw dyno numbers either on the banshee web site, or a pontiac enthusiait mag that featured the banshee gto.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

To be honest, I wouldn't think you'd need a 100 mph fan. If your car tops out at 200 mph, and your fan placed in front of the ram air ports blows at 25 mph, just take your final number and multiply it by 8!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> there's no hood that will get you 25 HP. the best an intake can do aside from flow is to prevent you from LOSING HP due to hot intake air temperatures. it's an appearance mod


:agree


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

banshee said:


> Aside from having a custom intake made, are there any off road intakes that will work with the banshee hood?


No, not that I'm aware of. An Australian company by the name of Harrop makes a pretty amazing intake system -- but it's something like $6000 USD and made exclusively for the LS1. It's about as close as you're going to get.

Check it out at: http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/harrop_manifolds/amfd7022-00.html


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, I want to sell the Procharger now just so I can have that intake setup. That thing is sweet!!
Joe


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> No, not that I'm aware of. An Australian company by the name of Harrop makes a pretty amazing intake system -- but it's something like $6000 USD and made exclusively for the LS1. It's about as close as you're going to get.
> 
> Check it out at: http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/harrop_manifolds/amfd7022-00.html


Looks like I'll have to rig a vacuum hose to my k&n filter. Thanks for the info. 6k is just too much money right now.


----------

